# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  فتاه ليبيه من ذوي الاعاقه ترسم بفمها وتستعد لنيل الماجستير ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحخمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم // مساءكم 
بالحب والاشوااااق ...
بجد وحشششششتووووني...واششششتقت لكم كتيييير ...


ليبية من ذوي الاعاقه ترسم بفمها وتستعد لنيل الماجستير 

12/7/2009
طرابلس - (رويترز): رغم الإعاقة التي ولدت بها الفنانة التشكيلية الليبية زهرة البيباص في يديها وقدميها فقد نجحت في نيل الاعتراف بموهبتها على المستوى الدولي رغم أنها لا تستطيع الرسم إلا باستخدام فمها. وبدأت زهرة (39 عاما) تمسك قلم الرصاص بأصابع قدمها لترسم عندما كانت في السادسة من عمرها لكن درجة الإعاقة زادت مع تقدمها في السن فلم تعد تستطيع تحريك قدميها. 

وقالت الفنانة "طبعا أنا ولدت بإعاقة كاملة في القدمين واليدين. لا حراك و لا مشي.. لكن الحمد لله عن طريق العلاج داخل ليبيا وخارجها أصبحت قادرة على المشي وعلى ما ترونه علي الآن." 

وبعد سلسة من العمليات الجراحية في ليبيا وخارجها زادت قدرة زهرة نسبيا على الحركة وأصبحت تتمكن من المشي. ثم بدأت تمسك الفرشاة بفمها وأصبحت مع الوقت تتقن التحكم في حركة أدوات الرسم بهذه الطريقة. 

وأضافت الفنانة "كنت في بدايتي أرسم بالقدمين ثم رجعت إلى ليبيا وسافرت مرة أخرى وأجريت جراحات على قدمي لكي أتمكن من المشي. بعده انتقلت للرسم من القدمين إلى الفم لأنه لم تعد لي إمكانية للرسم بالقدمين." ولم تتمكن زهرة من الانتظام في الدراسة بسبب العمليات والجراحات العديدة التي أجريت لها في طفولتها. لكن أسرتها ألحقتها بالمدرسة في وقت لاحق وواصلت زهرة التعليم حتى نالت شهادة في الفنون والإعلام عام 2000 في تخصص الرسم والتصوير الضوئي. وتستعد الفنانة زهرة البيباص حاليا لنيل شهادة الماجستير. 

ونالت زهرة العديد من الجوائز وشهادات التقدير عن أعمالها التي شاركت بها في معارض ومهرجانات دولية للفنون التشكيلية في أنحاء العالم. كما أجريت معها الكثير من المقابلات التليفزيونية في ليبيا وخارجها. 

وقالت "الحمد لله أن الإعاقة لم تسبب لي إشكالية في التعامل مع الآخر أو الخروج للتعامل مع الناس الأسوياء. طبعا هذا بفضل الله وبفضل الأهل الذين ربوني على ألا أهتم بشيء اسمه إعاقة." 

وشاركت زهرة البيباص بلوحاتها في معرض خاص لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية و العلوم والثقافة (يونسكو) في باريس. كما عرضت أعمالها في تونس وهولندا وفنزويلا والولايات المتحدة ومالطا ودول أخرى. وتعيش زهرة البيباص مع أسرتها في منطقة ريفية قريبة من العاصمة الليبية طرابلس. 



بالقوووه والاراااده يحقق الانسان مبتغاااه ويشق طريقه ...

مماراااق لي..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماشاء الله بالتصميم والإراده ودعم الأهل تصنع المعجزات 
حقا إنها لمعجزه 
فهي لاتملك قدمين أويدين ولكن تريد الوصول لشيء لم يفكر ذوي الصحه حتى بالتفكير في الوصول  إليه
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ليلاس

*شااااااكرة لما طرحتي عزيزتي*


*طرح رااااااااااائع*

*الله يعطييييييييييييييك العااااااافية*


*ما ننحرم*

----------


## فرح

حساسه ...ليلاس
كل الشكر لكرم توااااجدكم الغااالي 
اضئتم متصفحي ..بضياااء حروووفكم 
ربي لايحرمني من هالاشراااقه 
دمتم بالحب والمووووده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاء الله على قوة الارادة والعزيمة
ربي يوفقها ويسهل امرها 
تسلمي عزيزتي على النقل الراائع
ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه
دمتي بحمى الجليل
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> ماشاء الله على قوة الارادة والعزيمة
> ربي يوفقها ويسهل امرها 
> تسلمي عزيزتي على النقل الراائع
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه
> دمتي بحمى الجليل
> تحياتي لكِ



 
اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
يسلمك ويحفظك الهي 
مشكوووره يالغلا 
والروووعه بنوووور هالطله البهيه
حضوووور لاعدمناااه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،**مآشآء الله عليهآ =)*

*ربي يوفقهآ ومنهآ للأفضل إن شآء الله ..*

*تسلمي فرح على الطرح ..،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

*مآجوره ومٌثآبه إن شآء الله ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------

